# Under Dylans watchful eye.



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Just thought I'd like to share this. It was taken about three weeks before Dylan left us. The old boy was willing to the end.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

What a lovely picture and so special.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful picture.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

Beautiful pic


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

What a lovely memory to have - gorgeous


----------



## Indi's mum (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful picture.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

How lovely and what a keepsake, beautiful!


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

BeagleOesx said:


> What a lovely picture and so special.


 Thank you, It means a lot to me.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

cravensmum said:


> Beautiful picture.


Thanks, it means a lot to me


----------

